# Speedlite help?



## kzhlin (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

I currently have a 580exii, and I was originally planning on getting a set of pocket wizards, but then I looked at the new Canon 600EX-RT's... and now I don't know what to do. I want the availability of off-camera flash(es) because I am recently getting into wedding photography (used to be mostly landscape photographer).

In my scenario, would going with the 600's be cheaper/better for the long run?
two 600ex-rt's + transmitter (sell the 580exii)

or pick up another 580exii and some pocketwizards?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## eeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Those flashes are $580.00 each. The transmitter is $400. That's $1,560. A good set of Pocket wizards are $400-500 and a 580 ex II can be picked up for $300-400.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Aug 1, 2012)

go for phottix odin.

i sold my pocket wizards.
PW had some issues lately.
their newer TTL models are not as perfect as earlier generations.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 1, 2012)

You can also use the 3rd party RF ETTL/triggers to fire studio strobes or what not as well, just in case that comes into your future. Not sure that any of the built-in 600RT will, and I haven't heard of any receivers for the transmitter/600RT coming out anytime soon.


----------



## kzhlin (Aug 1, 2012)

I am using a 5d2 and I heard that the 600ex-rt's do not work with the 5d2 (sync speed).

Hmm. I think I will just be continuing to use the 580exii with the Gary Fong system (maybe get another 580exii and a set of rf transmitters) until I get a 5d3. Then probably go with the 600's.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 1, 2012)

kzhlin said:


> I am using a 5d2 and I heard that the 600ex-rt's do not work with the 5d2 (sync speed).
> 
> Hmm. I think I will just be continuing to use the 580exii with the Gary Fong system (maybe get another 580exii and a set of rf transmitters) until I get a 5d3. Then probably go with the 600's.



I can't believe that. The 5d2's sync speed is 1/200, just like the 5d3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> kzhlin said:
> 
> 
> > I am using a 5d2 and I heard that the 600ex-rt's do not work with the 5d2 (sync speed).
> ...



Would you believe if you read it on p.51 of the 600EX-RT manual? With pre-2012 bodies, the 600EX-RT loses one stop off the max sync speed when triggered wirelessly with the RF system (e.g. 1/100 s max with the 5DII), and HSS and Group control are not possible via radio trigger, either.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > kzhlin said:
> ...



Seriously? Wow. I guess I should have RTFM before I opened my big (proverbial) mouth on the internet. This actually shocks me. Anyone have any idea why it does that? I have a hard time believing it's nefarious, not something as important or odd as that.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 2, 2012)

My experience of the old ST-E2 was that you couldn't 2nd curtain, synch speed and HSS however were unaffected.. 

If you have a pre-2012 camera then perhaps better to stick to a pre-2012 flash system? There is a difference between a new system being backwards compatable (that is the 5D3 working with older EX guns) and an old system being forward compatable... like expecting a 5D2 to work with a flash system that hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## kzhlin (Aug 2, 2012)

Canon's way of "forcing" us to upgrade to the latest gear...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 2, 2012)

There are other flash options (including radio flash) if you are happy with your 5D2... just not from canon.


----------



## mathino (Aug 2, 2012)

Have you heard of Pixel Kings ? I have 1+1 set and Im pretty pleased with it. 

One issue is that you need to use 1.5 V batteries in them. With 1.2 V (basicly all rechargable ones) batteries they do not work properly (seems like they need higher voltage). But they do HSS and rear curtain sync on my 450D so 5D Mk II shouldnt be a problem.

You should be able to get set 2+1 for around 230 USD. Pixel currently doesnt have AC-3 like zone controller. But everything is accessible via flash manu in your camera (when you use them with EX IIs).

Check reviews on net and youtube


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 2, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...


I wonder if the wireless protocol introduces a delay that means the shutter has already been open a while by the time the flash fires ressulting in the slower sync speed? Maybe the newer bodies take that into account and send the command to trigger the flash a small time in advance while the shutter is still opening. Canon might have stuck with a fairly low bandwidth for the RF link to give better range with small in-built antennas giving it more lag than some 3rd paty devices.


----------

